# Calling all SOB hunters



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Our friend MnDucker (Minn AL) of the Minn Waterfowl Assn (New Head Fred by the way)needs a mature Snow & Blue to have mounted for a youth program - They will get a plack honoring the donation (How about nodakoutdoors.com ???)Will be seen by lots of Minn shooters :wink:

If anyone can beat me to a couple, contact me & I will make arrangements to have them mailed to AL ASAP - they will pick up the expenses

He shot something like 78 last week in SD & never knew they needed them :laugh:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I just shot a mature snow and a mature ross today and I just cleaned them 5 minutes ago. Maybe tommorow.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I won't get out till the weekend,but if no one has done it yet,I will contribute.I would suggest if you do that they be in very good shape.ie no blood or broken wings etc.The best looking blues are all blue with the only white being the head.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

KEN W are you my brother ?

He always talks about the "pure" blue goose too. Not many notice the color variations on a blue goose. Great observation.

PH


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll pick out a dandy when I pull up on them Saturday.....at least I hope so. :smile:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've heard from sources that fully adult blues are all blue.If they have any white other than the head they are not yet at full adulthood.Maybe some else knows this.Bioman how about you?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here is a picture of Tony Toye with a an old blue he shot. I think the band was around 20 years old, and this one is your basic eagle head.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I have not heard that one before Ken. Barring on a speck's belly is definitely related to age of the goose.

Genetics is all about probability and occurrence of dominant, recessive, and "in-between" genes.

Is the blue phase the dominant gene ? and the snow (white) phase the recessive gene ? If this is true two breeding blue geese could raise white off-spring if they both carry the recessive gene.

We have shot a banded blue goose that was about 3/4 white on the underbelly, this goose was 8 years old. If it is related to age, the change must be slow to occur or there must be exceptions to the rule.

Snow and blue phase geese interbreed all the time. I would suspect that the amount of white on a blue goose underbelly could be related to the level of "snow genes" within the goose. Just a guess at this point.

Anyone with information on this please speak up. List a reference if you can.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

no answer - but cool sites:

http://www.passporttotexas.com/birds/nov00.html

http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/id/htmid/h1690id.html

http://www.und.nodak.edu/org/ndwild/sgcrisis.html

Wow. Anyone ever shoot a blue phase Ross goose ?

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-04-11 15:22 ]

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-04-11 15:25 ]


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Blue Ross ???









None other than Billy Hodges (T Shot) a guide from Texas


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is the story http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... adid=34405


----------

